# Autoworld Retail Store Closing.



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

For those of you that live near Mishawaka, Indiana and don't know, the Autoworld retail store is closed. They might have been open this December 6th and 7th. I called there yesterday and there was no answer to my 2 phone calls. I was told if there was no answer then they are closed. 

I wanted to spread the word since Autoworld couldn't show the courtesy to their customers. I don't know how many folks are going to go there and be disappointed.

The Online Store is still open and isn't affected.

You know Autoworld, it's stupid business pratices like this that can turn away customers. Closing the retail store I don't have a problem with. The problem I have is when you don't announce it. No notice on the store window or e-mail. 

Randy.


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

And you would think they would wait till after Christmas.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Then again ya never know, maybe there was an emergent situation. Perhaps their heating system was fubar, or the sewer was plugged, radon gas?....whatever. Maybe some knuckle head was tasked with hanging a "gone to lunch" sign and failed to do so.


----------



## mrstumpy (Oct 5, 2013)

Yeah, I'd think that they would have run the place through Christmas and then pulled the plug. That's what we did at the hobby shop I used to work at. We had the "Big Christmas Sale" of all Christmas sales and then "folded the tent."

Running a storefront operation these days is a tough order! The economy and the way people prefer to do business have changed the hobby business radically. When the online store closes, THEN you can start sweating bullets!

Stumpy in Ahia


----------



## 41-willys (Jan 7, 2000)

I feel sorry for the guys that worked there. He was always helpful and had some good info too. Now he is out of work right before Christmas. Hope they can find him a job at AW headguarters


----------



## Seventy7 (Jul 4, 2012)

Always sad to see a brick and mortar store that carries something you love close down. I have never been there myself but ordered online. 

I'm surprised they lasted that long, at this rate we'll be ordering our groceries from Amazon. Hopefully the folks working there are working someplace else and are getting by ok.


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

mrstumpy said:


> Yeah, I'd think that they would have run the place through Christmas and then pulled the plug. That's what we did at the hobby shop I used to work at. We had the "Big Christmas Sale" of all Christmas sales and then "folded the tent."
> 
> Running a storefront operation these days is a tough order! The economy and the way people prefer to do business have changed the hobby business radically. When the online store closes, THEN you can start sweating bullets!
> 
> Stumpy in Ahia


I was told they had to be out of the building by the 15th of December.



41-willys said:


> I feel sorry for the guys that worked there. He was always helpful and had some good info too. Now he is out of work right before Christmas. Hope they can find him a job at AW headguarters


The person running the store works in the warehouse, so he's not losing his job and he'll be ok.
Randy.


----------



## 41-willys (Jan 7, 2000)

thanks Randy 
glad he is not loosing his job


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

No problem. I'm glad he'll still be working also.


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

I always thought they were missing out on the racing.With that beautiful facility they should of had a nice routed track and have weekly races with all kinds of go fast parts for sale.


----------



## kazooracer (Jul 19, 2005)

brownie374 said:


> I always thought they were missing out on the racing.With that beautiful facility they should of had a nice routed track and have weekly races with all kinds of go fast parts for sale.


Didn't they have one when they first opened? I remember seeing pictures of one on their site when they first opened only to be disappointed when I finally made it to the store to find only a 4-lane plastic track. Maybe the routed track took too much abuse from the kids?


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

The routed track looked cool but was pretty much firewood,I think only 2 lanes worked it had copper tape and was old and rough.The plastic track was much nicer.


----------

